# 2K Aerosol Matched car touch up paint - whats the difference



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

Im playing around with touch up scraches and stuff like that on my mums old dog car . mazda mx3 , with destroyed rear seat from great dane. the car has plenty of clear coat scraches , scraches down to primer, or metal , road rash, pealing lacquer, dog slobber, more hair than bigfoot, probably more fleas than big foot too , you name it , its got it somewhere on this old shed of a car. the car is due for the scrapyard when MOT and tax runs out. I might get it gleaming by then !

Im trying out paint touch up techniques, and also repair to a wheel arch which I will grind and fill and intend to have a bash at respraying with a colour matched Aerosol paint, and laquer over the top.

on the trusty paints4u.com site touch up in a aerosol is £11.99
http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=5021

Im not sure what kind of paint it is , but looks cheap enough.

but Im going to buy my paints from a different site http://www.cartouchupkits.co.uk purely because they accept paypal. 
I already purchased their 40ml matched touch up paint from them received today, looks good.

I want to order an aerosol, I noticed they supply 2K paint. as below. is this the same as the £11.99 stuff as paints4u. or is that not 2K

Exhibit 1









Then I found on their sister site refinish paint systems , that you can choose if you want 2K or not. base price is £11 , then £4 extra for 2K

wheel in Exhibit 2 .....









which type of paint in the above drop down list is same stuff on paint4u 
cos I dont really want to spend extra on 2k paint , as im just learning on this car. and will be learning to rotary polish on this car too, before doing a few bits on my car.

PS what is 2K anyway?? its got a hardener component to it ? how does that work in an aerosol

any pointers in right direction greatly apreciated :thumb:


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

oh these are my touch up paints that arrived today. 40ml bottles , more than other places provide. some company selling on ebay only supply 15ml.


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

oh another quick noob question, what type of thinner do I need for this stuff to clean brush with etc. 
I'll post some pic of the mazda at some point. dont need swirl finder light for this one. im only going to fix up a couple of panels. or maybe fix up half the car, one side polished and shiny , the other shed. 
cannot do nothing about the inside of it. I did buy a deodor bomb, taped the windows shut after setting it off, and leaving it for 2 days. it worked! actually cleared the smelly dane BO smell. it stank before, I couldnt stand it, I bet even Bear Grylls couldnt survive in it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the paints4u kit/non 2k spray cans is normally cellulose, not quite as toxic as 2k, and doesn't harden the same..

2k aerosols, the ones I've seen anyway you twist the bottom of the can and it releases the hardener into the paint, shake it up and spray.
but you have to use the whole can in one go as the rest will just harden in the can (so if your not using the full can the rest is wasted, where as cellulose paint in normal aerosols last quite a long time in there)

2k is based on isocyanates(cyanide) so make sure to wear proper protection when using 2k (it requires an air fed or special filter mask, where as cellulose just a normal filter mask)


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh right, well I won't plan on using 2k then. Steer clear of it. I don't wanna get poisioning! 
What about the other paint aerosol options, my paint is metallic.
Cellulose
Solvent metallic base coat
Synthetic enamel <-- that's the old stuff before lacquer clear coats so don't need that.

What is the advantage of 2K , is it that in body shop enviroments it hardens quickly so can get more layers on and move the job on quicker. Is the paint also cure harder on the finished product and so more resilient to the elements.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be honest, I have no idea how the 2k cures on the panel's using the aerosols, normally its baked in the bodyshops to cure it, 

cellulose however can take months to reach full hardness.

I would guess it air cures quicker than cellulose aswell.. but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a mini hvlp spray gun £17 , http://www.refinishsystems.com/product/876-155/StarchemHVLPMiniDetailSprayGun
Would this be worth getting for small repairs which I need to carry out on my own car once done with Mazda. Or should I be able to get good finish with aerosol can. I have a 2 inch dia sized area on my Saab bonnet I need to put a bit of paint on and lacquer, where bird poo aggressively etched the clear. I will attempt to fix it, if can't get satisfactory repair it will need to go to body shop. But I might as well attempt to carry out paint repair myself. Nothing ventured nothing gained!

Quick update: these are £11.99 free post on eBay ! Same unit


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

Refinish systems website is a bit of an aladins cave . Loads of interesting trade type paint shop stuff.


----------

